# solo a guardare me la sono fatta addosso



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;_ch-Bih5Nfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_ch-Bih5Nfo[/video]




Gli scavezzacolli saranno contenti dell’inaugurazione, a Gurnee, in Illinois, delle montagne russe più alte, ripide e veloci del mondo. Grazie a questo triplice record mondiale, prendono lo spaventoso nome di “Goliath”.



Dopo 60 metri in salita, il volo in verticale è da infarto, la velocità è di 115 km orari. In un minuto e 15 secondi si fa l’intero percorso: salite, discese, spirali e improvvise inversioni. A un certo punto ci si ritrova pure a testa in giù. 




le montagne russe piu ripide e veloci del mondo

goliath batte tre record mondiali 1

discesa verticale del goliath

goliath costruita in legno

goliath si trova in illinois

i primi clienti di goliath ieri

i primi fan del goliath

il progetto goliath

E’ la prima volta che una simile attrazione viene costruita usando legno e acciaio


----------

